# tae kwon do and soo kwondo



## realtrainer (Jan 2, 2013)

So as a UKBFF bikini competitor, i knew nothing about martial arts at all. However i recently interviewed and watched eagerly a mixed martial arts coach and to say the least.....i was intrigued, excited and actually wanted to have a go!!
 Although i was a lil scared the coach was very reasuring that i wouldnt get hurt! I'm now really interested in brazilian jujitsu!!
 If you are just starting out i would defo recommend watchin real trainer tv on you tube (or facebook) with Master Odelli....it was and i believe will really inspire you to give it a go!! Check it out and let me know what you think and whether you are going to have a go with your local trainer!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

What is RealTrainerTV meant to be?  A series of web interviews? Fairly good production quality in the video.


----------

